# Today's Effort.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, today another board got up loaded to the Lazy Larrys Woodworks site... and I made a round cheese board with frangipanis.. which was an order… to be sold with a cheese knife.. not shown…









Not inset yet… leaving that till I have the others done…

Here are a few more BBQ Boards… again unfinished..

From the left .. Mikes…cupcakes…Holy Grail Ale…Peroni…and coloured Coopers. 


















This time from the right…Maple leafs… Budweiser…M & Ms …..Becks…

And another small addition to the line… BBQ Baguette Boards…









James Boag….Sierra Nevada…. Hahn Super Dry….Tooheys and Bud…

And I know I mentioned a Zodiac Lazy Larry… this is the dry fit.. and no the caps are not in order…









I hope to have them all finished tomorrow…


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Looking good

If you run out, slices of branches could look good.

jamie


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

By the time you get all those bottles emptied, I'm surprised you can still *see*, much less do wood work!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Paul … I did have help from across the pond..


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking good, Larry. 
You have a nice variety of caps. 
The Maple Leaf is Molson Canadian.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you for that "FUNGI" 
I thought it might have been but was not sure…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

looks good larry

another new innovation 
to a long line
of excellent work

personal
and 
practical

well done


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Excellent, Larry. Your boards are just great… every one of them!
I am envious of your many talents.
Ellen


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Larry;

Are these selling for you, or are you just stocking up in case?

You could end up with no room in the shop to do anything.

Lee


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well lee if they dont sell and he has to stock them up, he can always take the time to add to his cap collection…and not need help from across the pond…which im sure would be undertaking a large order…how many caps does it take to make lazy larry a happy man…....maybe only three at a time…but that would take some time…....does milk come in a bottle over there larry…it might be better for ya…..grizz


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW! That first one has awesome grain coloring!

Look at it long enough and you can see a 2-3 cats in there… plus other things… awesome!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Lee… yes they are selling… and I have yet to do any serious marketing… just showing a few friends… I launched at the Maleny Wood Show and sold a heap… no mean feat at the WOOD SHOW…where the majority of buyers were buying timber and most enquiries were about how to make them but they did sell… so I am making inventory I do not want to be caught short..
BTW half of todays effort were pre ordered…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I spent a lot of time yesterday admiring your site. I think these are wonderful and unique.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

You must have put a dent in your bottle cap supply by now! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Looks good, Larry.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Those boards look great Larry!

It's hard to chose between all of them, they all have something unique.
Who needs stain when you have all these natural colors…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

These are bound to be the new market rage.


----------

